# Lipo question



## catawissarocket (Mar 11, 2006)

What amps should i discharge my lipos at? also what about when i'm balancing them? new to this, last time i raced it was nitro..


----------



## OvalmanPA (Mar 21, 2000)

Don't worry about discharging them. Run them, recharge them with a charger having a built in equalizer or use an add-on equalizer and go again. Always balance when you are charging as opposed to discharging.


----------



## catawissarocket (Mar 11, 2006)

OvalmanPA said:


> Don't worry about discharging them. Run them, recharge them with a charger having a built in equalizer or use an add-on equalizer and go again. Always balance when you are charging as opposed to discharging.


i just picked up a dynimite passport ultra. seems it has alot of bells and whistles.. don't know if has a equalizer or not.. so charge the lipo in balance charge mode?


----------



## 4ThePinkRacing (Apr 30, 2010)

many say charge every time in balance mode .. many say once every X amount of runs .. 
so its a who knows the rite answer ... noone .. 

each pack is diff .. i myself .. again its just me this is not in stone .. 
when i was racing and or bashing .. i check the cells volts .. if a 2cell .. if goes out of balance say .10 volts between cells .. i balance them .. if like say .05 diff between cells .. i head charge as i call it .. just plug it and charge on the deans end .. 

lipos do not .. DO NOT DISCHARGE below 3 volts per cell i think it is .. if you do .. it may take one hit . u get lucky and it comes back .. 2nd hit may never get it back .. 
or it may not take no hits and toast .. 

there will be 100 diff storys to this .. but NEVER DISCHARGE below 3 volts percell
also .. for me 3 cells or more .. i balance charge everytime ..


----------



## toytech (Mar 21, 2007)

4ThePinkRacing said:


> many say charge every time in balance mode .. many say once every X amount of runs ..
> so its a who knows the rite answer ... noone ..
> 
> each pack is diff .. i myself .. again its just me this is not in stone ..
> ...


good advice:thumbsup:


----------



## catawissarocket (Mar 11, 2006)

Thanks guys for the replys...


----------



## OvalmanPA (Mar 21, 2000)

BTW for some odd reason I reverted back to my 6 cell days and referred to it as "equalizing" instead of balancing. lol Yes, WHEN you balance (every time, once in a while, however you decide), do it while charging.

The charger I have that has a built in balance mode gives you the option of turning it on or off. Can't see constantly changing it myself so I balance every time I charge. Can't hurt......


----------



## dr voodoo (Mar 13, 2009)

One thing i can tell u are dodc packs do not like a high discharge rate .And trust me repeat cycling will not do anything bud kill them When u get a new pack cycle it once so u know how it is too others. When you are done running a 4 minute run put pack away till next time. For next race discharge at like 15 20 amps put balancer on it then charge as u normally would .


----------

